# No card to collect JSA in Postoffice, New claim?



## topaz2 (16 Nov 2011)

Can anyone advise please? My Dh was at the CWO this morning to apply for Supplementaray allowance, but was told no need for it as his claim had come through, thank god, and there ws funds in the PO on Friday to collect. But he has no card? How does he collect it? He was in shock a bit when he was told he would actually be getting some help, and he forgot to ask about the card. The place was jammed and he didnt want to go back to an already busy man to check. So, how does he collect the money on FRiday without a card, or where does he get one? Thanks in Advance. Major relief in this house this morning.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2011)

I would suggest that he brings a few forms of id - e.g. at least photo id (passport or driving license), some utility bills, something with his _PPSN _on it etc. Maybe also call _SW _today and ask them if there will be any problem here?


----------



## gipimann (16 Nov 2011)

An Post won't issue payment without the social service card (or "swipe card" as it's commonly known).   I'm assuming that the claim is for Jobseeker's?  If so, the SW office should have applied for a card for him when the claim was made, and issued a temporary document for use in the meantime.  The social service card is usually posted directly to your home.

Your other half will have to go back to the SW Office to get some documentation from them before being able to collect payment.


----------



## topaz2 (16 Nov 2011)

Thanks. He only found out this morning that it was approved, so maybe its on the way? If nothing comes in the post today, either the real one or a temp one, then he will go back to the Social Welfare office in the morning. I think he was a bit flustered this morning, its 20 years or more since he made any claim at all, hes amazed he is even getting help. Hes self employed, and is used to making every shilling himself. Please god we wont need help for long.


----------



## mark27 (16 Nov 2011)

It depends who you get in the post office ,i have seen people forget the card and call out the pps number and still get it once they show i.d


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2011)

Just curious - why did he not opt to get it paid to his bank account or is that option gone now?


----------



## topaz2 (16 Nov 2011)

I dont know, We didnt know you could. I will check that out now. We havent a clue how these things work.


----------



## ClubMan (16 Nov 2011)

For what it's worth:

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...loyed_people/jobseekers_allowance.html#l62fd2



> *Getting paid*
> 
> You can collect your Jobseeker’s Allowance payment weekly from your nearest Post Office.
> You must bring valid photographic identification (photo ID) with you to collect your payment. The following is considered to be valid photographic identification:
> ...


So lodgement to bank no longer allowed? But you can use the above ID to collect a payment?

Although...

http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...going_abroad_and_social_welfare_payments.html



> To get your social welfare benefit paid to you abroad, you must contact the section in the Department of Social Protection (DSP) that pays your payment and give your bank account details so that they can transfer your payment directly into a bank account while you are abroad. Where payment is already made onto your bank account in the State, you can continue to have it paid as it is or change it to a financial institution outside the country.



I just thought that I recalled some _SW _payments being switched to _PO _collection only as an anti-fraud measure a while back?


----------



## gipimann (16 Nov 2011)

The option to pay Jobseeker Payments directly to bank accounts was stopped some time ago, although some customers whose claims were paid to their account may have kept the option.  

Some SW schemes (e.g. Illness Benefit) are only paid to bank accounts, and some (e.g. Rent Supplement / Mortgage Interest Supplement) can select bank account payments as an option.


----------



## Black Sheep (16 Nov 2011)

Clubman

The forms of ID specified are required *with* a swipe card


----------



## ClubMan (17 Nov 2011)

Black Sheep said:


> Clubman
> 
> The forms of ID specified are required *with* a swipe card


I see - the online info (_CI _and _SW_) is not exactly clear on that point as far as I can see.


----------



## topaz2 (17 Nov 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys. Well, crisis averted! He went to the SWO this morning and was given a temporary card to use tomorrow. The releif that we are getting some help is enourmous. And for the record, I cannot believe how quickly the claim came through, and how extremely helpful the people he dealt with were. From the girl at the initial enquiry, to the means assesor (that didnt take long, we have diddly squat!), to the guy at the HSE office yesterday. They made it a lot easier for a guy who hadnt been near a dole q in a long long time. Heres hoping we wont need it for long.


----------



## gipimann (17 Nov 2011)

Glad to hear all was sorted for you topaz2.


----------



## Janet (19 Mar 2012)

My questions seems most closely related to this topic so I'll jump on to it rather than starting a new one.  

My purse was stolen out of my bag on Saturday evening (in Düsseldorf).  One of the many, many cards that was in it was my Irish social welfare card.  I was sent this when I was sixteen - it has my RSI number on it (that's what it was called then) and my name I think but that's about it.   I don't thing I actually really need it for anything as I now live in Germany but, well, I'd already been carrying it around for nearly 18 years when I moved here so habit meant I just always had it with me.  

My question is though, do I really need to have one?  Do people still get sent one when they turn sixteen or when they start working?  I had already been working for my dad for a few years but I think I only got 'officially' added to the books and started paying PRSI when I was sixteen and that was why it was sent to me.  Apart from a few weeks of claiming benefits when I was twenty, the only thing I've ever used it as was a handy reference to my PPS number when I still lived in Ireland and needed to ring dental & optical or somewhere like that.  I do still have the number at home so assume if I ever do move back to Ireland and needed anything, that would be enough to get me started. 

My other concern is whether or not it could possibly be used by whoever has stolen it (yes, I watched far too much television as a child so all sorts of slightly nebulous and nefarious scenarios are flitting through my head).  Do I need to notify social welfare that it has been stolen?


----------



## gipimann (19 Mar 2012)

These cards are no longer issued as a matter of course, and are now only issued if a person needs one (to collect SW payments).   SW only need to know if it's stolen if you're actually using the card - as you're not, they're not interested.

It's very unlikely that your number would be used for anything nefarious unless the thief also got other ID documentation of yours.   Anyone claiming SW here would be asked to produce personal ID, not just the SW card.  There would always be a cross-check between the PPSN, the customer and the data held on computer here (e.g. your Date of Birth, last address, etc, which is not stored on the card and is unlikely to be available to the thief).

As long as you still have your PPSN, you can make enquiries if needed.


----------



## Janet (19 Mar 2012)

gipimann said:


> It's very unlikely that your number would be used for anything nefarious unless the thief also got other ID documentation of yours.



Like my driver's licence?  Although I never did get around to changing the address on that and it still had the address of the house I was living in when I passed my test.  Not sure any of that is any use to someone in Germany anyway.  I did find out from the policeman who took my report that I should have exchanged by Irish licence for a German one within 180 days of moving here.  Since I don't have a car here I'd never even wondered if I needed to do anything.  Will have to see if I can just get a German one now or else wait until I'm home next, get a replacement and then swap that for a German one.

Will just have to hope that it really was just someone out for easy cash.  I suppose I can always ring the social welfare office to make sure they have my current, German address anyway, just to be on the paranoid side. 

Thanks for replying.  I didn't really think I needed it - just feel like a tiny part of my history has been taken.  I hate being robbed.


----------

